# Miracle captured on camera!!!



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Look!

It is a Miracle.

Proof of God's power captured on camera.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks like an artist impression to me. Square camera flares?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

It was made by NASA.

It is many different pictures put together to make one big photo but the small parts are in their correct places.

If they could take one huge photo of this entire region with this much resolution then this picture is how that would look.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Just think about how much human effort must have went into capturing this photo.

All the effort in building the Hubble telescope and putting it into orbit. And the effort of taking the time to take all the photos to compose this large mosaic image.

How much more effort and precision must have went into actually creating these things that we are able to photograph.

God's power is really amazing to me and it is also amazing that his power can be believed to be an unreality in the minds of so many of his creations.

People are always looking for a miracle from God to prove his existence even though the biggest miracle possible already exists right up in the sky for all to see. It is really amazing.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

LOSTONE said:


> It was made by NASA.
> 
> It is many different pictures put together to make one big photo but the small parts are in their correct places.
> 
> If they could take one huge photo of this entire region with this much resolution then this picture is how that would look.


I see. 3600 x 2430? It?s far better on the eyes to download the photo on then preview it.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

That's an awesome picture!

If I ever find a few spare million dollars, I'll be taking one of those shuttle rides into space, lol. Anyone know if they've started doing that yet?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Anyone know if they've started doing that yet?


You can get a ticket for a space ride with Virgin Galactic service for only $200,000.

http://www.space.com/missionlaunches/vi ... 40927.html

Stephen Hawking is going up in 2009 so maybe you can get on a flight with him.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,242389,00.html


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> It?s far better on the eyes to download the photo on then preview it.


Yeah if you set it as your wallpaper/background then thats about the perfect size for viewing.


----------

